# Pirate Master



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Just curious, how many of you (if any) watch this show? Thoughts?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I watched around 10 minutes of the first episode.

I was unimpressed and shut it off.

Now I just have to find the time to tell my DVR to stop recording the junk.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I think the show itself is kind of lame, but some of the props are interesting.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i wanted to see it but figured it wasn't good...only gets views really from obsessed fans of Pirate's movies.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like it, but then I'm a fan of "Survivor". At least on Pirate Master they feed the people, I don't like watching them starve. But I like trying to figure out why people make the choices they do. Anyone else?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm a Survivor fan, and was hoping the show would be a bit more like that but I guess it's kind of hard to do that on one boat..lol I love the props and general premise of the show, but some of the drama crap with the voting on who goes and "defend yourself" ... I dunno. It just irritates me the way they do some things.

I REALLY liked Azmyth... until he started with that stupid accent. That captain's hat is more like a dunce cap as it seems to turn people stupid when they put it on. He needs to keep it real or he'll be sent packing.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Louie's a horses arse. It's funny when a complete stranger can make me feel this way.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Never heard of it but from the posts I will assume it is a reality show.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree with you about Louie, he just made himself look like a total ass last night with his grudge holding.

Slightly, it's a reality show kind of like Survivor, only on a pirate ship. I normally don't like reality shows, but I love Survivor, and this one is similar enough to keep me interested.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a fan, rooting for Jay a local boy from detroit.


----------

